# Cam board jig



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Arguably one of the handier jigs I've made is a cam board, unabashadley stolen from another forum. 
It is simply an 18 x 24 hunk of 3/4 ply. Drilled for 10-24 t-nuts every 2-1/2". The cams are 1/2" ply, closer to 7/16, 2-3/8" diameter. Cut those out with a 2-1/2" hole saw. Biggest expense was populating the thing with t-nuts. Don't try getting that many from a big box, do some searching on eBay, you can get them for about a tenth the cost, including shipping. McMaster-Carr also has them for a reasonable price. It holds very well for sanding and routing, far better than the Bench Cookies from Rockler. I have a couple of sets of those also. The size of the board, diameter of the cams and the spacing is completely arbitrary, do what works for you. I like the thinner cams as you can stack them for taller pieces, as in picture two, or offset them to give a gap below the workpiece for things like through slots. As shown in picture 3. 
I like the button head capscrews or the pan head combo drive screws for the lower head profile and the hex or phillips drive give you more torque. The hardware is countersunk also. Low head profile and counter sinking reduces the chance of inadvertant contact with a router bit or something. :icon_smile:


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Now that is just cool. I may have to try that.


----------

